# Low water pressure! Booster pump?



## RocknTJ (Jan 18, 2010)

So I got a call today from a guy I've done work for in the past. He tells me he's not getting any water pressure in his showers. Now this house probably has 5 bathrooms in it. He has the Amtrol pressurizer with tank and I think the pump and/or switch has gone bad. I know the gauge on the pump is bad because it stays at a constant pressure even though the main is shut off to the house and water is drained. I'm thinking of replacing it for him and I was wondering if anyone knows of a good comparison? Currently have the 25hp model. I called the local plumbing supply house and they mentioned a booster pump without the bladder. Any recomendations?


----------



## piercekiltoff (May 28, 2009)

The Grundfos MQ pumps work, but only have about a 4 to 6 year lifespan, as far as I can tell.

I think Goulds makes an Aquaboost system designed as a booster pump - again, low life expectancy.

The major dilemma I've seen with most booster pumps is that the line capacity often exceeds pump capacity, and the owner puts the pump in a state of cavitation by pulling more water than the pump can actually produce. For example, a 15 GPM booster pump when the irrigation system is running at 20 GPM.

The high end option is a Herculan Constaboost from www.wellmanager.com. Shameless plug (not as bad as the above post though), we're a distributor for them, but only in Washington.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Im not sure what you guys would call them over here but can a accumulator system be used on well systems? They were used a lot in the UK because of lack of pressure and they worked extemely well. i even added dual systems in a few places. This aint my pic but might help you out with what im talking about. im sure it has another name over here.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

RocknTJ said:


> I'm thinking of replacing it for him


Repair is not an option?


----------

